

Study shows algorithms are not the answer to online dating - mikikian
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304537904577277830191481536.html

======
kinopravda
_But the researchers found that the students' jam expertise could be easily
undermined by making them fill out questionnaires explaining their
preferences. Some of the worst-tasting jams (at least according to Consumer
Reports) were now ranked the highest._

 _What happened? The scientists argue that "thinking too much" about
preferences caused the students to focus on all sorts of variables that didn't
matter, such as the texture of the jam or the presence of strawberry seeds._

This might have something to do with why most so many tech interviews seem to
go so horribly wrong -- especially those that try to apply a standardized
"quizzing cage" approach to filtering candidates. Everyone is too busy trying
to ding the candidate on the basis of their response this or that contrived
filter question to simply connect with them as a human being, feel their
energy, and get a sense of what they're really about.

------
eli_gottlieb
Huh. I would try seeing what happens when you use Bayesian techniques,
assigning a Bayesian update to each month, say, that a declared couple on your
site remains in their relationship.

